# Ten Wonderful Things To See And Do In Pakistan



## traveler999 (Oct 23, 2013)

Who says nobody can have fun in Pakistan? With so many beautiful places and virtually unlimited possibilities for hiking, trekking, mountaineering, and other sports, a trip to Pakistan can be your ultimate Pakistani escape. Here’s where you can go when your plane stops on this side of the globe.

1.) Moenjodaro

Located 350 kilometers off Karachi, Moenjodaro was considered one of the most spectacular cities of the ancient times. The ruins of this ancient city in the Indus Valley never fail to give travelers knowledge of the ancient life and the marvel of early systems of town planning. Walk along the remains of this olden city and witness the way of life, the culture and the traditions early Pakistani lived by.

2.) Ansoo Lake

See the famous teardrop-shaped lake of Pakistan. Located some 14,000 feet above sea level, Ansoo Lake is can be found in Kaghan Valley in the Himalayan Range. Be ready for some serious hiking though because there are no forms of transportation available except for some mules and horses which may not be able to carry you all the way up.

3.) Karachi

Who said that the urban life will spoil Karachi’s beauty? Karachi hosts a number of museums, shops, islands, clubs, beachfronts, colonial buildings, amusement parks, and more. So strap on that sturdy shoes and head out and find your own adventure in the busy streets of Karachi.

4.) Abbottabad

Abbottabad is a popular summer resort that can be found at the end of Murree-Abbottabad hill tract. Find your place to rest in its pine-covered hills, lush parks and gardens, and superb golf courses. Travel here and discover the gateway leading you to your next adventure rally point.

5.) Deosai National Park

Located in the Karakoram Range near the Indian border and southeast of Skardu, Deosai National Park is located in one of the highest plateaus in the world - the Deosai plains. Doesai National Park serves as home for the Himalayan brown bear, ibexes, red foxes, wolves, urials, snow leopards, and some native and migratory birds. Travel to the Deosai Plains and experience nature as it unfurls 13,500 feet above sea level.

6.) Taxila

Founded some time in the 6th or 7th century BC, Taxila is an ancient city and a center for Buddhist learning. A 30-kilometer drive northwest from Islamabad will take you back in the times of legendary warrior leaders like Alexander the Great, Asoka and Kanishka. Follow the trail around this ancient city and discover religion, culture, tradition and history as it bare itself for you.

7.) Hunza Valley

Hunza Valley is located in the Northern Areas of Pakistan with an elevation of some 2 438 meters. This makes Hunza Valley a place for viewing some of the most astounding and majestic mountains the world has. Take a trek to this valley and see the sceneries that keep on revealing themselves with your own eyes.

8.) Harappa

Relive the Indus valley history and the lives of its people by going in this historical place in Punjab. Walk along the partly-buried city and discover for yourself the beauty of this lost city. Visit its site and marvel at the extensive planning and learn more about the civilization almost forgotten by the world.

9.) Trekking and Mountaineering

Travel to the Northern Areas of Pakistan and find yourself in the midst of numerous climbing, mountaineering and trekking options. This region in Pakistan is where three mountain ranges - the Karakoram, Himalayas and Hindukush - meet, and that means three times the fun. Hold your jaw, fasten your harness and test your ropes because your trip to this side of Pakistan will give you your ultimate high altitude fun.

10.) Basant Festival

Go to the city of Lahore in the beginning of spring and let the million flying kites welcome you in this colorful festival. Kite flying is the major activity for this festival and as many as 100,000 from all-over Pakistan and other neighboring countries go to Lahore and have their stake in the sky. Don some colorful clothes, party in gardens and rooftops and watch equestrian events, this event should never be missed.

Source : Ten Wonderful Things To See And Do In Pakistan


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Will you show us some pics, please? :cheers:


----------



## traveler999 (Oct 23, 2013)

1.) Moenjodaro


----------



## traveler999 (Oct 23, 2013)

Ansoo Lake









Deosai National Park










Hunza Valley


----------

